# craftsman 2 14 hp Vanguard twine ohv



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

Does any one have a wiring diagram for this mower? it was gave to me and some of the wiring is fried.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

I need the engine numbers, model, type & code


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

kbalona said:


> I need the engine numbers, model, type & code


model#303777
type# 0015-02-5349
code# 90042511


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Oops, I was mistaken, its the mower model number, not the engine. Usually under the seat of the mower.


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

lol well now I know where to find the number I was looking every where but there,it will be late monday befor I can look for it and get back with you though.


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

kbalona said:


> Oops, I was mistaken, its the mower model number, not the engine. Usually under the seat of the mower.


ok the model #917.254940

my email is [email protected]


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

ok, easiest way is for you to go to http://www3.sears.com/ , paste in you model number. There you go.


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

kbalona said:


> ok, easiest way is for you to go to http://www3.sears.com/ , paste in you model number. There you go.


cool deal thanks for your help kbalona


----------

